# God of War am Pc



## DrHDready (15. Juni 2012)

Wollte mal fragen ob es ein PS3 Emulator wirklich gibt und was es da an Hardware verlangt. 
Würde einfach mal gerne God if War spielen. Habe Videos gesehen und das Spiel ist einfach der Hammer. Echt Filmreif. 
Habe leider keine Ps3 dafür zwei 360er aber es gibt einfach keine gute Alternative zu dem Game.


----------



## HorseT (15. Juni 2012)

Haha ist klar....


----------



## DrHDready (15. Juni 2012)

HorseT schrieb:
			
		

> Haha ist klar....



Was ist klar?


----------



## Xrais (15. Juni 2012)

der recchner muß erst noch geboren werden der eine ps3 emuliert


----------



## KonterSchock (15. Juni 2012)

kannst hacken. kauf dir ne gebrauchte ps3 aus ebay!


----------



## Painkiller (15. Juni 2012)

Themen die gegen 4.4 der Forenregeln verstoßen werden hier nicht diskutiert! 

--Closed--

Gruß
Pain


----------

